# LE SENTINELLE



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Via libera al decreto anti-stupri
Gli ex agenti nelle ronde*

*Tra le misure approvate la norma che consente ai sindaci di avvalersi di «sentinelle» non armate*


*ROMA *- Sul decreto anti-stupri, contenente misure urgenti in materia di sicurezza e contrasto alla violenza sessuale, c'è il via libera del Consiglio dei ministri. Tra le norme del decreto figura anche quella largamente prevista delle ronde, ma «con modifiche», come sottolinea il ministro Ignazio La Russa. La norma sulle ronde approvata consente ai sindaci di avvalersi di associazioni di cittadini non armati, in coordinamento con i prefetti.


* EX AGENTI E MILITARI FARANNO DA «SENTINELLE» *- «Il decreto è stato approvato all’unanimità» ha detto La Russa, aggiungendo che proprio An ha proposto alcune modifiche accolte dal governo. La principale è quella che prevede che a «fare le cosiddette "ronde" siano prevalentemente associazioni di ex agenti di polizia, carabinieri, forze armate e altri corpi dello Stato». Inoltre, ha aggiunto La Russa, «ci sarà un coinvolgimento rafforzato del comitato provinciale sulla sicurezza».


*STUPRATORI, NO AI DOMICILIARI - * Il decreto è stato approvato con delle lievi modifiche rispetto alle anticipazioni e fra le misure principali contiene il divieto degli arresti domiciliari per chi è accusato di violenza sessuale.


CORRIERE 20 febbraio 2009



***​


Il "nano" commenta: «Violenze sessuali diminuite del 10% nel 2008»


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Via libera al decreto anti-stupri*
> *Gli ex agenti nelle ronde*
> 
> *Tra le misure approvate la norma che consente ai sindaci di avvalersi di «sentinelle» non armate*
> ...


 

....dai allo psiconano ciò che è dello psiconano....


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Tutto inutile*

Tutto inutile...le ronde son inutile...non possono intervenire..non hanno alcuna qualifica....son cittadini normali....a loro rischio e pericolo....!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto inutile...le ronde son inutile...non possono intervenire..non hanno alcuna qualifica....son cittadini normali....a loro rischio e pericolo....!!


 

....infatti il gioco non è fisico....ma psicologico e preventivo....poi è condivisibile o meno....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto inutile...le ronde son inutile...non possono intervenire..non hanno alcuna qualifica....son cittadini normali....a loro rischio e pericolo....!!


 
anche secondo me non servono a un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*.....*

é un gioco pericoloso.....troppo.....!!


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto inutile...le ronde son inutile...non possono intervenire..non hanno alcuna qualifica....son cittadini normali....a loro rischio e pericolo....!!


 Siamo d'accordo almeno su una cosa.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*..........*

Quando lasci da parte la prevenzione ed inizi a ragionare....siamo d'accordo!!!


----------



## Iris (20 Febbraio 2009)

Finirà che le forze dell'Ordine dovranno difendere pure i rondisti.
Ve lo dico io.


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*.....*

E ci sarà pure chi continuerà a dargli addosso perchè non riescono a farlo vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> é un gioco pericoloso.....troppo.....!!


e sotto più di un punto di vista.
secondo me c'è il rischio che semplici cittadini giochino a fare i giustizieri della notte. oppure quello che ci si senta più protetti e si abbassi la guarda, mentre in realtà non c'è nessuna protezione in più. o che vengano bastonati loro e debbano essere salvati da una donna che sta rischiando lo stupro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## oscuro (20 Febbraio 2009)

*Angelo*

Perfetto.....con l'aggravante...di veder raid da gruppi organizzati...che poco hanno a che far con la sicurezza.....!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Finirà che le forze dell'Ordine dovranno difendere pure i rondisti.*
> Ve lo dico io.


----------



## Nobody (20 Febbraio 2009)

Poi nasceranno ronde di diversa appartenenza... ideologica, di tifo calcistico...
E se le daranno tra ronde...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Poi nasceranno ronde di diversa appartenenza... ideologica, di tifo calcistico...
> E se le daranno tra ronde...


... punto e daccapo ... e' piu' o meno come siamo mesi oggidi'


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2009)

ANSA 2009-02-20 17:01                                                                                                     
VATICANO, RONDE ABDICAZIONE STATO DI DIRITTO                                                                                                      ROMA - 

L'istituzione delle ronde di volontari a tutela della sicurezza nelle città "rappresenta - per il segretario del pontificio consiglio dei Migranti, mons. Agostino Marchetto - una abdicazione dello Stato di diritto". Quella dei volontari civili "non è la strada da percorrere", ha detto il rappresentante vaticano, in una dichiarazione all'ANSA.




L'unto del signore dara' ascolto al Vaticano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto.....con l'aggravante...di veder raid da gruppi organizzati...che poco hanno a che far con la sicurezza.....!!


Sei posseduto?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ANSA 2009-02-20 17:01
> VATICANO, RONDE ABDICAZIONE STATO DI DIRITTO                                                                                                      ROMA -
> 
> L'istituzione delle ronde di volontari a tutela della sicurezza nelle città "rappresenta - per il segretario del pontificio consiglio dei Migranti, mons. Agostino Marchetto - una abdicazione dello Stato di diritto". Quella dei volontari civili "non è la strada da percorrere", ha detto il rappresentante vaticano, in una dichiarazione all'ANSA.
> ...



sempre della serie che sto cazzo di vaticano non interferisce mai in niente..ha ragione la littizzetto, tra un po' dovremmo chiedergli :cioccolato al latte o fondente??


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche secondo me non servono a un cazzo.


ma i city angels funzionano abbastanza no??
e non sono armati se non di radiotrasmittenti e telefonini


----------

